# camo dipped skull



## No-Limit (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good man, i like it. whered you get the kit from and how much does something like that cost to diy?


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks good. I have been wanting to try this. How difficult is it to get coverage on all the little nooks and crannys?


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

HMD1 said:


> Just dipped my first skull tell me what you think


Looks like a skull dipped in camo alright. If that was your goal, ya did good. It's not my thing, but it's not my skull.


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

I think it looks awesome! How much did it cost ya?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## HMD1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank's I did it my self thinking about doing it for others soon with a little more practice just putting a few finishing touches on my tank now should be complet this weekend. I have some wheels to dip and some bike parts to do.


----------



## bluff_country (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking camo dip. Great for a first one! Just remember to not place on the ground because you might lose it.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Pretty cool. I like that camo


----------

